# run-java-tool should only be used via symlinks to it

## Juan Facundo

Hola gente. Estoy intentando correr un programa que está escrito en java, y me está dando el siguiente error. He googleado y no encontré nada. No sé si tal vez no se buscar bien, dado que no tengo experiencia en java. Si alguien me puede dar una mano....

```
STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 | --> Wrapper Started as Daemon

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 | Java Service Wrapper Community Edition 32-bit 3.5.22

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 |   Copyright (C) 1999-2013 Tanuki Software, Ltd. All Rights Reserved.

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 |     http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.com

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 | 

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 | The value of wrapper.java.command does not appear to be a java binary.

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 | The use of scripts is not supported. Trying to continue, but some features may not work correctly..

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:30 | Launching a JVM...

ERROR  | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:31 | JVM exited while loading the application.

INFO   | jvm 1    | 2014/01/20 09:35:31 | * run-java-tool was invoked directly

INFO   | jvm 1    | 2014/01/20 09:35:31 | * run-java-tool should only be used via symlinks to it

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:35 | The value of wrapper.java.command does not appear to be a java binary.

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:35 | The use of scripts is not supported. Trying to continue, but some features may not work correctly..

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:35 | Launching a JVM...

ERROR  | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:35 | JVM exited while loading the application.

INFO   | jvm 2    | 2014/01/20 09:35:35 | * run-java-tool was invoked directly

INFO   | jvm 2    | 2014/01/20 09:35:35 | * run-java-tool should only be used via symlinks to it

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:39 | The value of wrapper.java.command does not appear to be a java binary.

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:39 | The use of scripts is not supported. Trying to continue, but some features may not work correctly..

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:40 | Launching a JVM...

ERROR  | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:40 | JVM exited while loading the application.

INFO   | jvm 3    | 2014/01/20 09:35:40 | * run-java-tool was invoked directly

INFO   | jvm 3    | 2014/01/20 09:35:40 | * run-java-tool should only be used via symlinks to it

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:44 | The value of wrapper.java.command does not appear to be a java binary.

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:44 | The use of scripts is not supported. Trying to continue, but some features may not work correctly..

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:44 | Launching a JVM...

ERROR  | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:44 | JVM exited while loading the application.

INFO   | jvm 4    | 2014/01/20 09:35:44 | * run-java-tool was invoked directly

INFO   | jvm 4    | 2014/01/20 09:35:44 | * run-java-tool should only be used via symlinks to it

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:48 | The value of wrapper.java.command does not appear to be a java binary.

WARN   | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:48 | The use of scripts is not supported. Trying to continue, but some features may not work correctly..

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:49 | Launching a JVM...

ERROR  | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:49 | JVM exited while loading the application.

INFO   | jvm 5    | 2014/01/20 09:35:49 | * run-java-tool was invoked directly

INFO   | jvm 5    | 2014/01/20 09:35:49 | * run-java-tool should only be used via symlinks to it

FATAL  | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:49 | There were 5 failed launches in a row, each lasting less than 300 seconds.  Giving up.

FATAL  | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:49 |   There may be a configuration problem: please check the logs.

STATUS | wrapper  | 2014/01/20 09:35:49 | <-- Wrapper Stopped

```

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que ese wrapper no puede arrancar la JVM si no le pasas la ruta exacta al ejecutable de la JVM. Tendrás que asignar la variable wrapper.java.command [1] a su valor (quizá /usr/java/bin/javam) en el archivo wrapper.conf [2].

[1] http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.com/doc/spanish/prop-java-command.html#command

[2] http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.com/doc/spanish/props-example-config.html

----------

## Juan Facundo

Muchas gracias... Veré que puedo hacer...

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bien, pude hacerlo configurnado el archivo de la aplicacion, llamado wrapper.conf. Muchas gracias.

----------

